# Wicked face shot on a snow goose



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a video I took with my icams! Bird got close and personal!


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Very nice. You need a skeet choke for that stuff :thumb:


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

Good job saving all of that delicious meat! :wink:


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Brotsky said:


> Good job saving all of that delicious meat! :wink:


HAHA that was exactly my plan! This was a canada that got it 5yds off my barrel, I needed 3 birds to limit so I let them get Nice and close. Solo hunt!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

That reminds me of a hunt last fall. I had a flock of about 150 mallards and pinnies come right in. One drake in particular had his feet down and was about 18" above my feet when I sat up. As you can imagine his head was nearly off after the shot. I doubled out of that flock, probably could have tripled but I didn't want to chance having the 3rd shot hit a pinny since I was already maxed out on them.


----------



## Brandon Cattanach (Nov 22, 2004)

Have to love it when the birds get in nice and close. my brother shot this ross last year in Canada. pretty impressive to put a perfect hole in it.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

WOW!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## thedeerhunter1982 (Apr 7, 2011)

lol thats awsem


----------



## PerchJrkr (Apr 16, 2010)

While we're at it..


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

The PETA folks would be tearing this up.


----------



## PerchJrkr (Apr 16, 2010)

Good for them  All look like clean, ethical kills to me.. :bop: :lol:


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I would avoid using slugs next year if were you. :lol:


----------

